# Me watching you at the Ark!



## jhluxton (Mar 9, 2014)

Been fun watching all the activity at the Ark today out of my windows! 

Here are some of you guys in action - all fuzzied to protect your id or course!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 9, 2014)

wouldnt it be more fun to go inside and have a look rather than take photos of people getting in and out? dont understand the need for this thread at all..??


----------



## jhluxton (Mar 9, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> wouldnt it be more fun to go inside and have a look rather than take photos of people getting in and out? dont understand the need for this thread at all..??



Good point, though I am curious to see photos of most abandoned places, my main efforts go into old transport / industrial archaeology sites as you will see if you check back through the history of my postings on this group. 

The Synagogue became my neighbour as I moved in just around the time it closed.

I have wondered just how long it would take for Urbexers to get in and knew eventually it would happen. 

Just thought it would be fun to record the goings on as not many people record Urban Explorers in action rather different than the posed photos taken by explorers themselves. 

Of course as I live nearby I might get some funny looks from other neighbours if they saw me in the grounds mooching around, so possibly best not to do things too close to home 

Anyway, really appreciate the photos that have been taken.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 9, 2014)

jhluxton said:


> Good point, though I am curious to see photos of most abandoned places, my main efforts go into old transport / industrial archaeology sites as you will see if you check back through the history of my postings on this group.
> 
> The Synagogue became my neighbour as I moved in just around the time it closed.
> 
> ...



ahhh i get you now lol! i can imagine it was quite amusing actually


----------



## krela (Mar 9, 2014)

You could probably make a fortune selling cream teas.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's a bit different!


----------



## jhluxton (Mar 9, 2014)

krela said:


> You could probably make a fortune selling cream teas.



Perhaps I could make a serving hatch in the wall?


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 9, 2014)

"Of course as I live nearby I might get some funny looks from other neighbours if they saw me in the grounds mooching around, so possibly best not to do things too close to home"

the opposite to me, nearly all the locals know me (Working in a local garage helps  ) some even show me the ways to get in


----------



## jhluxton (Mar 9, 2014)

Think we might be seeing some spooky night shots bit of torch activity earlier when I was putting the cat out .....


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 9, 2014)

Me watching you at number ** Mr Luxton 
Appreciate what your doing to give another edge to urban exploring, and appreciate the blurred faces (although you couldn't catch me now I know your whereabouts) 
I certainly wouldn't post anything like this considering too close to home.....
I'll wave to you on my visit.


----------



## Mr beady (Mar 10, 2014)

Brings stalking to a whole new level


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 10, 2014)

I find it rather funny they are unaware of your sneekyness!


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 10, 2014)

I too like the angle of this thread. Watching the watchers but not in a sinister or stalky way. It's just something a bit different, isn't it.


----------



## krela (Mar 10, 2014)

Not exactly sinister or stalkery when you're looking out of a window in your own house... 

Does make you realise what it must be like for neighbours of some sites doesn't it?


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2014)

To be honest I doubt you'll get anyone to admit to owning that blazer...


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 10, 2014)

who watches the watchmen? heh


----------



## jhluxton (Mar 10, 2014)

krela said:


> Not exactly sinister or stalkery when you're looking out of a window in your own house...
> 
> Does make you realise what it must be like for neighbours of some sites doesn't it?



I knew people were going in after the first photos appeared the other day. 

But I will tell you how I noticed people were in on Sunday. 

You can blame two local cats! 

Quite often I sit at my desk on Sunday doing various jobs and it faces the window. 

Each week on Sundays two cats usually walk along the wall between the synagogue and the jump down into my garden. They are almost as regular as clock work and perhaps a quarter of an hour apart. 

When the first cat appeared it caught my eye and I noticed it had paused and was looking at the building, at that moment someone scooted past the big windows. These are, as some of you know frosted, thus one only gets a fuzzy view of anyone passing by but I could make out someone with a tripod.

A while later the second cat appeared and it too was static for a while looking into the grounds I looked up again and saw someone outside taking photos. 

It was interesting to note that both these cats were aware of motion in the Synagogue grounds as rather than just jumping down onto my side they both looked into the Synagogue and paused. 

If they hadn't paused I wouldn't have noticed anyone, I would have just been aware of the cats doing their Sunday routine! 

I noticed late this afternoon, some scaffolding has appeared on the south side of the building its low hight at present with a ladder leaning onto the roof of the annex building which I think was used as a community centre.

I presume this may be in conjunction with the £70,000 repair grant which was reported in the local press as having been awarded to patch up the building nearly a year ago. Though looking at the state of things I don't think that £70,000 will go very far.


----------



## jhluxton (Mar 10, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> To be honest I doubt you'll get anyone to admit to owning that blazer...
> 
> 
> Must be a Prisoner fan - come in No6?!!!


----------



## Infraredd (Mar 11, 2014)

Is it just me or do the intrepid explorers here look less like Indiana Jones and more like Roy Cropper


----------



## MD (Mar 11, 2014)

i thought the idea of Urban exploring was to get in get photos and get out without being seen ?


----------



## krela (Mar 11, 2014)

MD said:


> i thought the idea of Urban exploring was to get in get photos and get out without being seen ?



I don't remember reading that rule or signing a contract agreeing to it.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 11, 2014)

I've been stuck on a roof before, too scared to get down and a couple rode by on bikes, I gave them a friendly wave and a "Hi" 
Makes it all the more fun


----------



## MD (Mar 11, 2014)

krela said:


> I don't remember reading that rule or signing a contract agreeing to it.



No rule about it 
It's just the best way for obvious reasons 
That's all I'm saying


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 11, 2014)

so the local cats rumbled us, although i guess you didn't get us ninjas going in before sunrise thus beating the tourbus by a few hours


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 11, 2014)

This has become a very entertaining thread...really enjoying the light-heartedness of the comments.


----------



## donebythehands (Mar 12, 2014)

Got any of anyone in camo?


----------



## jhluxton (Mar 16, 2014)

Much flashing going on inside the synagogue tonight I thought it was an electric storm at first, still going on as I post this.


----------



## jhluxton (Mar 30, 2014)

Whilst there have been workmen on the site for some days now, there appeared to be a strong security presence this afternoon. Two chaps in one of those police look alike dog vans wearing pseudo police uniforms:


----------



## Jaykay998 (May 6, 2014)

Can't be anyone from this forum jhluxton they all have pixelated faces, thats only reserved for armed forces and people who play computer games too often surely


----------



## jhluxton (May 6, 2014)

Not seen much evidence of security around there recently. There hasn't been any sign of workmen using that scaffolding either. All appears to have gone very quiet.


----------



## jhluxton (Jul 9, 2014)

The scaffolding at The Ark was removed yesterday


----------

